# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Crosstab query???

## AnnNguyen

Is there any one know if MySQL has any function that can perform a similar query to crosstab query which is supported in MS Access.
Thanks 
AN

----------


## ccalender

You may want to check out the following:

http://www.mysql.com/articles/wizard/index.html


Hope this helps.

----------


## AnnNguyen

Sorry for a late reply!
Thanks for your info.
Cheers
AN

----------

